# Any good stopovers / campsites around Valencia??



## greeny74 (May 8, 2011)

Hi all,

We've made it as far as Valencia with only one minor hiccup and are currently staying 6km south of the city at Camping Coll Vert, it's an ok site but not really worth the 20 euros per night if you include wifi.

We're heading south but want to spend some more time in Valencia and around Alicante. If any of you know of any cheap/free stopovers or nice campsites we can use as a base it'll be much appreciated.

Ideally we'd like to be as close to the coast as possible for a base.

Thanks all.

Tel


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Have a look at Camping Bahia at Santa Pola or if you prefer to dare I use the word wild camp at the sea front in Santa Pola. We stayed at the site for 2months and loved it.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

If you read some of the later posts on Spain 2012 you will see that without exception everyone loved the Odissea Camper Park at Calpe. 10 mins walk to a brilliant beach.All the best supermarkets within a few hundred metres and a weekly market also only walking distance Talk to Jose or Ruben the owners and tell them you are a MHF member and Ken told you about the site then you will get treated like royalty and all at a very low cost of €10 per night reducing weekly by €1 down to €7 per night. Its an aire but a super aire with washer dryer, shower, toilets, WiFi, Elec etc. If you want independant reviews post on here asking if the Odissea area at Calpe is any good and I bet you get lots of positive answers. If you like entertainment visit the Texas Bar 8 mins from the aire and where top musicians join in on a jammin session on Sundays but there is live music every night all free. Calpe is one of the nicest places on this coast in my opinion. If you like adventure climb the Calpe rock (the Penon Ifach) as some on Spain 2012 did and visit the seafood restaurants down at the harbour . All easy walking from the aire. At the beginning of this week there were still two vans left over from the Spain 2012 meet which finished two weeks ago because they like it there and its good value


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

If you read some of the later posts on Spain 2012 you will see that without exception everyone loved the Odissea Camper Park at Calpe. 10 mins walk to a brilliant beach.All the best supermarkets within a few hundred metres and a weekly market also only walking distance Talk to Jose or Ruben the owners and tell them you are a MHF member and Ken told you about the site then you will get treated like royalty and all at a very low cost of €10 per night reducing weekly by €1 down to €7 per night. Its an aire but a super aire with washer dryer, shower, toilets, WiFi, Elec etc. If you want independant reviews post on here asking if the Odissea area at Calpe is any good and I bet you get lots of positive answers. If you like entertainment visit the Texas Bar 8 mins from the aire and where top musicians join in on a jammin session on Sundays but there is live music every night all free. Calpe is one of the nicest places on this coast in my opinion. If you like adventure climb the Calpe rock (the Penon Ifach) as some on Spain 2012 did and visit the seafood restaurants down at the harbour . All easy walking from the aire. At the beginning of this week there were still two vans left over from the Spain 2012 meet which finished two weeks ago because they like it there and its good value


----------



## greeny74 (May 8, 2011)

Hi Ollie and Ken,

Thankyou for the recommendations we'll be sure to check out both on our travels. We're actually now planning on staying in Calpe tomorrow via Denia and Xabia (Javea)......if you have any other gems around Alicante or further south we'll be happy to hear them.

Much appreciated to the both of you.

Tel


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

The other Odissea camper park [11.5km north of Denia] is also worth a stop - 200m from the beach
http://www.odisseacamperarea.com/ANGLES/odissea_denia.html


----------

